# Malay Tiger



## Pyp (Jul 29, 2015)

Just at the end of 12 cycle of Malay Tiger Sus + Dec

Just thought Id spread the word and tell people if they haven't tried tiger yet to give it a shot, Awesome results 

First time I've posted just thought Id put my 2p worth to the forum.


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

Pics?
Otherwise bull.....


----------



## Dyzz (Nov 1, 2014)

Sebbek said:


> Pics? Otherwise bull.....


X2 lol


----------



## Best.username (Mar 23, 2015)

Strong first post, however I can tell your such a trust worthy person (I can hear ot on your voice) im going to go stock up.on 2 years worth before the prices go up after everyone relises how good it is, thanks!


----------



## Pyp (Jul 29, 2015)

Well if you know where some is available let me know Id like to stock up on it at least. TBH I don't give 2 flying pigs if you think it's bull. You either take advice or don't, I didn't force you to read the post.


----------



## Tom123312 (Apr 23, 2014)

one week in on there tren and got nights sweats after first jab and sweating a ton in the gym way more then normal so far i'd say its legit.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

always said there tren ace is good, dont know about any other product they make


----------



## Pyp (Jul 29, 2015)

Nice to hear that other esters are having good results, the gains remind me of Organon labs from around about 2008 (only thing I can think of that is comparable) PIP is what I call car crash leg at first but soon subsides to a very dull ache after the first couple of injections.


----------



## Dyzz (Nov 1, 2014)

Any pip off the Malay Tiger stuff?


----------



## Pyp (Jul 29, 2015)

Please see above Dyzz


----------



## Dyzz (Nov 1, 2014)

Pyp said:


> Please see above Dyzz


Thought you were describing the pip from 2008 organon stuff?


----------



## Pyp (Jul 29, 2015)

No sorry Dyzz, off the Tiger major "car crash leg" (injection site upper thigh), Walking like I had spent a night with Terry Crews...... After 3rd one all went well just a dull ache


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

THIS IS NOT AN ADVERT

Hey my lab is the best lab on earth. It's called Philippino Panther.

The test is like a mixture of the best pharma grade gear and Alpha Pharma and the original Testoviron and the stuff Ronnie Coleman took except it's been accidently overdosed. Remember Philippino Panther is the only Test on the market today proven in lab tests to be heavily overdosed.

The tren is like 20 original Fina pellets made into an injectable form with zero PIP except it's been blended so that it has absolutely zero sides. 4 of the last 5 Mr Olympia champions were found to have PP TREN IN THERE SYSTEM in the run up to the competition.

I can't even begin to describe the Dbol you'll just have to try it I gained 58lb in a month.

I know this is my 1st post but I've been lurking for 4 years and I just had to sign up to tell you guys and share the gainz.

Remember that's Philippino Panther!!!


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Dyzz said:


> Any pip off the Malay Tiger stuff?


using Malay rip 250 with good results and no pip. Well defiantly no car crash pip. Pip same any other labs, noble or alpha or pharma. You know you injected for first hour or so, after that it's fine and no problems.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Used it before, it's decent. Just like any reputable UGL I think. Some of their mg/ml are a bit strange though.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Dan TT said:


> Used it before, it's decent. Just like any reputable UGL I think. Some of their mg/ml are a bit strange though.


I thought that but same time look at the shree vankatesh that meant to be Indian pharma that not just dose gear but medication etc and works with companies like gsk and they do 150mg mast prop and some other products bit weird mg/ml. Can't really find much on them though, no reviews, nothing. But will be running a cycle of their stuff only to test them out at some point.


----------



## cell-tech (Sep 14, 2013)

Best.username said:


> Strong first post, however I can tell your such a trust worthy person (I can hear ot on your voice) im going to go stock up.on 2 years worth before the prices go up after everyone relises how good it is, thanks!


lol


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

id rather sh!t in my hands and clap than use malay again.. im sure folk have seen the pics put up . even before the infection malay sust was not a patch on orgenon zafa or alpha pharm ime,


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

GMO said:


> id rather sh!t in my hands and clap than use malay again.. im sure folk have seen the pics put up .


why what's wrong with it mate?


----------



## Cadey (Apr 6, 2013)

Malay tiger is total crap IMO 2 years ago it was great. Last time I ran it I ran the t400 at 800 mg and lost 6 lb. switched to auburaihn and put the 6lb straight back on


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

A1243R said:


> why what's wrong with it mate?



View attachment 112549


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

All these new members promoting Malay........gotta love a good lab push


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

not promoting anything just sharing experience, only used rip 250 and tren ace 150 by Malay. Did the job same or better as good ugl would have.


----------



## skyline1111 (Mar 25, 2015)

In fairness the gear is great I used many years then stopped as the lab finished late 2013 but all my malaysian tiger is still dated back to 2012 and us fully legit don't care Wat others say I kno it's good especially the tren e and test 400 and test e the tren is excellent I always get all side èffects off that stuff much better than al the s**t labs around these days fir example cambridge research star labs pro flex pro tech they r all garbage cra* malay tiger good lab if u get the real deal batches filly dosed even had bloods taken using it and proves itself on paper. Providing the veils r equal does not scratch of writing on bottles and are not manufactured after 2013 then it's good t go also make sure u have hologram on all mine I get also have verification codes to check on the malay tiger.com website altho not all boxes have these but still wrk good hope this helps


----------

